# 5.9.15 Striper and Rescue



## Fishnoob (Apr 27, 2014)

Got to state park by 7am then headed out to the island. Tried the whites for a bit but too many boats so we headed to the striper ground. We hop around a few spots and finally found some that would bite. By 10am the wind picked up and it was ripping there must have been 5 foot swells so we decided to call it a day aound noon with 11 stripers in the cooler. By 11:30am pass the island on our way back to state park we see a bass boat half under water and all the passenger screaming help with 4 adults and 4 kids. We started tossing life jackets out and grab 1 adult and 2 kids. Another ski boat near by and took the rest of the passengers. Folks be careful out there it is nasty.


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

Great job. Hope I'm never in their position


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

So the boat was sinking and they did not have enough life jackets? Good thing you were near by to help. That would of really been tragic with the wind kicking up like it did lately. Hope it's not one of the regular here on 2cool. Nice mess of stripes as always fishnoop.


----------



## Fishnoob (Apr 27, 2014)

The kids were all wearing life jackets. This all happened in a blink of an eye and i dont think they had anytime to react to grab their life jackets. We were actually about 300 feet behind them all I saw the bass boat did some kind of vetical plane and hit a swell then half of the boat was under water. As soon as we got them aboard we headed back to state park and the boat was still floating all you see is the bow hopefully no one else hit it.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

That's scary! Glad you came to the rescue!

Congrats on the stripes!


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Man that is scary. Glad that you all could help in the time of need. The wind is no joke so keep an eye on the conditions and be safe and lookout for your fellow man. Good job Tony and that is a nice mess of zebras


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

u can't play with Lady Livingston. When it gets over 10mph go in and come back another day !! Nice catch !!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good stripers and rescue, 2cool!


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

I echo whsalum comments. Need to watch the weather when fishing. Once the wind starts to build it's time to go. The last few weeks the wind has died down during the day. Yesterday as I was fighting my trolling motor to stay in a spot (anchor was just dragging) the wind was picking up so safety had to take over. there are better days to fish!


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I've been wanting to get on the lake for a week. But the wind is about to blow the fences over down here in Liberty. I was going to ask just how rough is the lake. I guess this answers it.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice stripers and Great job on the rescue. Glad everyone got off safely. As said above the wind on Livingston is no joke. According to the info from the dam the wind hit 33 mph around midday on Saturday, not positive that it is accurate but here is a screen shot.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Bottom line is 0 and top line is 35.


----------



## Fishnoob (Apr 27, 2014)

I fished this lake for 3 years now and i thought from the past ive seen worsed, but yesterday is no joke. There were even times the island would disappear from a distance cos it was rockin so bad.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Thank God you were close .


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Livingston has earned respect from me as Bad Arsh Lake when it comes to chop. I would treat this Lake no different than the open ocean. My most scary thought is boat cap size and going over the dam. That's why I never go to LL when the wind is predicted to be more than 5 to 10 knots. I've seen it go from glass smooth to spin cycle in minutes.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

lx22f/c said:


> Nice stripers and Great job on the rescue. Glad everyone got off safely. As said above the wind on Livingston is no joke. According to the info from the dam the wind hit 33 mph around midday on Saturday, not positive that it is accurate but here is a screen shot.
> View attachment 2189402


Your chart just confirmed exactly why I have stayed home and wished I was fishing.


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice job on the stripers and the rescue!
I know of no bass boat that has more than a 4 person USCG capacity. A low slung profile, overloaded & rough water? Recipe for disaster!
Good thing you & other helpful folks were around!!


----------



## kev2126 (Apr 14, 2006)

pYr8 said:


> Nice job on the stripers and the rescue!
> I know of no bass boat that has more than a 4 person USCG capacity. A low slung profile, overloaded & rough water? Recipe for disaster!
> Good thing you & other helpful folks were around!!


That was exactly my thought.. 8 People on a bass boat on Livingston?!? Those people are lucky to be alive. with that many people on board I'm sure they were taking waves over the bow.


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

WBFisher, x2. I had an experience on RC back in the mid 1990s that could have been bad?
I watch the weather, courtesy of my iPhone, and I have a VHF radio. If the winds a blowing, I'm not going!
Doesn't matter, lake, bay or especially offshore, there are no fish worth losing your or someone else's life over. 
And good report, and thanks for the rescue. A lot of people wouldn't have gotten involved.


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

I cancelled Saturday due to weather. I am glad you were able to help save lives. That's crazy how many people were in a bass boat.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

I have been offshore many time some times for several days, fished the bays etc....

The most frightened I have ever been on a boat was as a kid on Livingston. I was with my dad and brother in a 15' flat bottom. We lived in Jungle Village between Galloway's and Hank's. We had crossed over to the Jungle ran our lines and were headed back when the wind really hit. We started taking water over sides/bow. Daddy had us bailing for all we were worth. When we made the neighbor hood ramp there was probably six inches of water in the boat even with two of us bailing with buckets.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Is this incident related to the post about the swamped boat on LL?


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

SeaOx 230C said:


> I have been offshore many time some times for several days, fished the bays etc....
> 
> The most frightened I have ever been on a boat was as a kid on Livingston. I was with my dad and brother in a 15' flat bottom. We lived in Jungle Village between Galloway's and Hank's. We had crossed over to the Jungle ran our lines and were headed back when the wind really hit. We started taking water over sides/bow. Daddy had us bailing for all we were worth. When we made the neighbor hood ramp there was probably six inches of water in the boat even with two of us bailing with buckets.


Yep, it blows up super fast out there. I remeber years ago when we were skiing. My dad was on the skies and it seemed like in 30 sec. it went from choppy to white caps. He fell because of how rough it was and it was a hell of a time to pick him up. L.L is no joke


----------

